# Cold Christmas Church - Thunderidge - Herts - Dec 2011



## nelly

This tower is reported to be one of the most haunted church's in the UK (If you believe that old twaddle), situated in the middle of nowhere and only accessed by a miles trek on foot.

So there was no better time to visit it than at night 

Visited with Skeleton Key, Billy The Bulldozer and Adam

*History*

The old church known as Little St. Mary's is first recorded 1086 where it was part of the estate belonging to Hugh De Desmaisnil. It was demolished in 1853 but the 15th Century Tower was left intact along with the graveyard. 

The tower has three stagings and some of the original fixtures from the chapel have been incorporated into it as the 14th century window above he door and the 12th century doorway.

There has been much interest in it over the years from different parties that have led to a number of stories and accounts of strange happenings. The latest in January 2009 led to a local newspaper sending an investigative reporter to see for themselves after recieving some strange video footage of something inside the tower.

*This was the video which the reporter received*
(Make sure your sound is on, contains swearing)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBfOgLD2h_I&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
*
Extracts of the report in the East Herts Herald *

_  TREPIDATION and excitement gripped me as I saw a narrow bridleway leading to my destination, an eerie church tower looming above a distant copse.

The ruined church in Thundridge has been attracting attention of late, with two reports in as many weeks of bizarre and menacing growling noises emanating from the decaying tower, off Cold Christmas Lane.

After being sent a video and hearing the growl myself I was unable to fend off my curiosity any longer, and decided that the Herald should investigate.

When I arrived at the clearing where the tower stands my mind raced as I recounted the research I had done into this place. It has for a number of years attracted devil-worshippers at Halloween, and is rumoured to be haunted.

Before venturing to the site I read in the book Haunted Hertfordshire how, in 1978 a woman was confronted by a terrifying supernatural army which let out blood-curdling screams and walked straight through her.

Thankfully (or perhaps unfortunately) for myself and our photographer no such apparition transpired on our visit.

I peered into the tower through a small hole hoping to discover what the “menacing groan” which Hoddesdon pensioner Ann Crump, and husband Leonard had heard a little over a week before, but the tower remained silent.

Thundridge Bernard and Marion Hill were walking their dog nearby and I asked them if they knew what the fuss was about.

Marion said: “It does seem to attract people, there’s a bit of a fascination about it.”

But Bernard added: “We come here twice a day, and have lived here for 33 years and have never heard anything. _













































​


----------



## Priority 7

Nelly its frickin' Christmas not halloween  Nice work bud


----------



## nelly

Priority 7 said:


> Nelly its frickin' Christmas not halloween  Nice work bud



Lol


----------



## skeleton key

*Booooo*

Some great shots there bud considering it was pitch black in there.

OMG I hope uve not opened the flood gates regarding the Orbs brigade lol
The stairs in here are so steep and slippery and think if it get's a few more visits there could well be alot of moaning comeing from inside.

SK 

PS Mr 7 you should see the outside of his house !
It looks like Blackpool in the summer lol


----------



## nelly

skeleton key said:


> OMG I hope uve not opened the flood gates regarding the Orbs brigade lol



I'm pretty sure the photos are orb free, don't want to start that lot off


----------



## nelly

skeleton key said:


> Mr 7 you should see the outside of his house !
> It looks like Blackpool in the summer lol



I've scaled it down a bit this year, normally got a couple of Christmas trees outside too


----------



## highcannons

*No Orbs*


----------



## UrbanX

That was the sounds I made coming down the tiny stairs too! 

Lol, epic, vid works fine btw bud! Some lush night shots there, spot on!


----------



## klempner69

Great shots Nelly,but dont dis the Orb Brigade ffsake!


----------



## night crawler

I like night shots, they give so much atmosphear.


----------



## tank2020

Really like the pic of the window (pic6) very Dracula esq. Nice! I so want to check out a derelict church.


----------



## TeeJF

Woooooooooooooooooo.... it's behind yooooo! 

I bet all the noise was because the ghost is jealous of Nelly's tripod!


----------



## Em_Ux

Cracking stuff Nelly


----------



## nelly

TeeJF said:


> Woooooooooooooooooo.... it's behind yooooo!
> 
> I bet all the noise was because the ghost is jealous of Nelly's tripod!



The video clip wasnt of us mate, it was one that was sent to the newspaper that got them to go and investigate 

Nobody would be jealous of my tripod, it cost me £12.99 from play.com


----------



## klempner69

nelly said:


> The video clip wasnt of us mate, it was one that was sent to the newspaper that got them to go and investigate
> 
> Nobody would be jealous of my tripod, it cost me £12.99 from play.com



My tripod was 15quid from Argos..cheapskate explorers or wot


----------



## st33ly

Thats one hell of a spooky looking church :s


----------



## smiler

Aaaaaahh Nelly, does your babby have a spare nappy I could have?


----------



## nelly

smiler said:


> Aaaaaahh Nelly, does your babby have a spare nappy I could have?



Lol, have you seen the price of nappies these days


----------



## skeleton key

Or Tripods lol


----------



## Foxylady

Great report and interesting to see your take of the place. Very Blair Witch Project with the newspaper vid too. 
There's another church on UE forums that's reputed to be the most haunted and is connected with satanism too, but can't remember what it's called. I'll have to see if I can dig it out as it might be interesting to see if it's still standing...if anyone wants to check it out. 
Cheers Nelly.


----------



## Foxylady

There it is...St Mary's at Clophill, if anyone wants to check it out. There's a report about it on the very last page of the religious sites forum on DP, but it's basically only a heads up to it and no pics. Wiki link below. Scroll down to 'Undesirable Activity' for the juicy bits. lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Marys_Church,_Clophill

PS: Sorry to derail your thread, Nelly. I'm in research mode and thought some in the area might be interested.


----------



## jools

,,I often think of this poem when wandering around old buildings with doors that are locked,,,,,,

"Is there anybody there?" said the Traveller,
Knocking on the moonlit door;
And his horse in the silence champed the grass
Of the forest's ferny floor;
And a bird flew up out of the turret,
Above the Traveller's head:
And he smote upon the door again a second time;
"Is there anybody there?" he said.

But no one descended to the Traveller;
No head from the leaf-fringed sill
Leaned over and looked into his grey eyes,
Where he stood perplexed and still.

But only a host of phantom listeners
That dwelt in the lone house then
Stood listening in the quiet of the moonlight
To that voice from the world of men:
Stood thronging the faint moonbeams on the dark stair,
That goes down to the empty hall,
Hearkening in an air stirred and shaken
By the lonely Traveller's call.

And he felt in his heart their strangeness,
Their stillness answering his cry,
While his horse moved, cropping the dark turf,
'Neath the starred and leafy sky;
For he suddenly smote on the door, even
Louder, and lifted his head:—
"Tell them I came, and no one answered,
That I kept my word," he said.

Never the least stir made the listeners,
Though every word he spake
Fell echoing through the shadowiness of the still house
From the one man left awake:
Ay, they heard his foot upon the stirrup,
And the sound of iron on stone,
And how the silence surged softly backward,
When the plunging hoofs were gone.


----------



## Foxylady

jools said:


> ,,I often think of this poem when wandering around old buildings with doors that are locked,,,,,,


That's one of my favourite poems...and poets. Guaranteed to put the hairs up on the back of your neck.


----------



## alex76

cracking photography nelly


----------



## nelly

Foxylady said:


> There it is...St Mary's at Clophill,:



Ah my son has been to Clophill Church last Halloween, he said it was crammed with people of all sorts and the Police eventually blocked the road


----------



## smiler

nelly said:


> Lol, have you seen the price of nappies these days


NO, Thank God.


----------



## John_D

Nice pics Nelly. Very local to me, have been up there at dusk, all a bit eerie. Went up there during the day a couple of months ago and took some pics, the face on the bricked up entrance hadn't been defaced then and looked rather good.


----------



## Landsker

Wow very nice pics, video made me laugh tho!


----------



## inceptionwave

Great photos, I love pictures of old churches in the dark, very spooky looking!


----------

